# Middleweights Gaining popularity



## StevieZ (Aug 19, 2011)

Is it me Or are the middleweight bikes gaining popularity??? I see on E-bay a lot of Middleweight stuff has bids on it and seems to be going for fair money. There is still a lot of them around and they are fun. So who Agrees do we like the middle weight bikes ?????


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 19, 2011)

*Middleweight popularity*

Hi StevieZ,
  I agree, the middleweights are becoming more popular. I am actually finishing the refurbishing tomorrow on my '64 Sears Spaceliner. I will post pix when I can.
 I have about 6 balloon bikes, 12 Raleigh English racers ( 1952-1972), and only the one middleweight. I think that it would be a good time to start picking up some
middleweights. They are still very affordable, they seem to be everywhere & they are pretty cool.
                                                                                                                                        Wayne


----------



## Monark52 (Aug 19, 2011)

I really love the middleweight stuff. Lots of "jet age" themed bikes like the Murray "flite" bikes and of course the Sears Spaceliners. Easier to ride, cool designs and still decent quality.


----------



## StevieZ (Aug 19, 2011)

Wayne it sounds like you have a nice collection. The Sears space liner is a cool bike. There really is some cool theme bikes. That are middle weights. I find a lot of Columbias and Rollfast bikes. I have had a lot of Schwinns with the S-7 wheels. We just picked up a Stelber middle weight. Never heard of them. Also a Columbia boys and girls Thunderbolt. Huffy made some cool ones like the Eldorado and the Camaro. Some cool bikes floating around still.


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 20, 2011)

They've been very popular at least since '95 when I entered the hobby. The cost of ballooners and Sting-Rays went outta site back then do to the old farts and late baby boomers with deep pockets that always wanted one.The m/ws were the next logical collectible,they were/still are plentiful,pretty and easy to ride.I love 'em!

Pat


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 20, 2011)

*middleweights*

Anything with style is collectible, and the space themed bikes definitely have that.
The fact they are affordable, makes them a good gateway drug into the hobby too.
Personally, I do not collect them or bmx bikes (which are my generation) as I needed to contain myself to a single genre, or I would just buy everything.
Chris


----------

